# Did I make a mistake?



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

Plopped down $500 for a sig p238 at academy today. Got to shoot this gun a while back and just fell in love with it. It's like a shrunken down 1911 and shoots like a dream (for a .380) It will be my carry gun. But .... There was a sweet glock 26 sitting in the next case over for only $40 more. It felt good in my hand and looks small enough to conceal carry. Plus it's 9mm ... More stopping power and cheaper to shoot. Also holds 10 + 1 as compared to 7+1 with the sig. Should I be kicking myself right now? :001_huh:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to tell you this......YES! But ifin you fell in love w/it, go for it! Just no comparison to a Glock!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

The glock would have been my choice..more capacity, more power, not much bigger. but as long as you carry SOMETHING you are ahead of the game


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

if your confident with the weapon and like it then you are good to go!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> if your confident with the weapon and like it then you are good to go!



Jason II is right! Fer the longest time all he was allowed to carry was a sling shot! Ole Dead Eye!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

YES! I just got my Gen 4 26 and it is the sweetest most accurate compact 9mm I have ever shot. Fits like a glove and easy shooting 147gr Hornady XTP, better than that got it for $450...lol feel good now?

Really whatever you like and fits you is the best gun to carry, I do prefer a 9 over a 380 but that is a personal preference.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason said:


> Jason II is right! Fer the longest time all he was allowed to carry was a sling shot! Ole Dead Eye!!!


Hey ive moved up now...they let me carry a real gun with real bullets...and more than 1 bullet at that


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

You made your decision based upon what you knew at the time. Don't look back! Shoot the heck out of it. 

If it is not reliable with your self defense ammo, is uncomfortable to shoot for extended training sessions, or if you are not confident you can make the shot, then sell it.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

thedudeabides said:


> Plopped down $500 for a sig p238 at academy today. Got to shoot this gun a while back and just fell in love with it. It's like a shrunken down 1911 and shoots like a dream (for a .380) It will be my carry gun. But .... There was a sweet glock 26 sitting in the next case over for only $40 more. It felt good in my hand and looks small enough to conceal carry. Plus it's 9mm ... More stopping power and cheaper to shoot. Also holds 10 + 1 as compared to 7+1 with the sig. Should I be kicking myself right now? :001_huh:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It really boils down to what feels good to you. I have a Sig 229 and prefer it over 
the Glock because of the "feel". Good news is, they are both good pieces. 
My preference would have been a 9mm.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

The Glock isn't as easy to carry as the P238. I have two sig P238's his and her's. I carry it in my pocket in a pocket holster and you can't tell its there. Plus the Sig is all metal and not composite. It also totes good in an ankle holster when pocket carry isn't an option.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Both are quality firearms - but really apples to oranges to me.

You will appreciate the size and weight of the P238. However, the slightly larger P938 is on the way to the retailers soon -- in 9mm -- and that would have been my choice over the P238.

I recommend using the Remington Golden Saber 102gr JHPs in the P238 -- you'll need the greater penetration provided by the heaviest of 380 factory loads.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

You purchased a gun that you already know you like, and have experience with. I don't see this as a mistake at all. But we might already know what your next hand gun will be


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

TheCaptKen said:


> The Glock isn't as easy to carry as the P238. I have two sig P238's his and her's. I carry it in my pocket in a pocket holster and you can't tell its there. Plus the Sig is all metal and not composite. It also totes good in an ankle holster when pocket carry isn't an option.



UH the composite is the preferred medium and have you ever seen the torture tests on a Glock? a sig would never be able to compete. If you really want a good 380 for pocket carry the Keltec P3AT in 380 is as light and small as it gets...otherwise I think if you are armed you have won half the battle, just don't disrespect my composite Glock...lol


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

thedudeabides said:


> Plopped down $500 for a sig p238 at academy today. Got to shoot this gun a while back and just fell in love with it. It's like a shrunken down 1911 and shoots like a dream (for a .380) It will be my carry gun. But .... There was a sweet glock 26 sitting in the next case over for only $40 more. It felt good in my hand and looks small enough to conceal carry. Plus it's 9mm ... More stopping power and cheaper to shoot. Also holds 10 + 1 as compared to 7+1 with the sig. Should I be kicking myself right now? :001_huh:



I have never shot a sig I didn't like...as far as the price, I don't know what they go for

Had to add, I hate glocks

Before any body gets pissed about that comment, it's my preference only I understand that they are a battle proven pistol that most like


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Emerald Ghost said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It really boils down to what feels good to you. I have a Sig 229 and prefer it over
> the Glock because of the "feel". Good news is, they are both good pieces.
> My preference would have been a 9mm.



The Sig P229 is my favorite conceal carry piece...sweet shooting pistol


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the input, fellas. I've been wanting this particular sig for many months now, and finally just bought it so I'd stop torturing myself over it. Most of the other .380's i've shot have a "toy-like" feel to them. The p238 feels and shoots like a full sized gun. However, I get obsessive when there's something I feel like I just have to have ....and I've got a feeling I'll be thinking about this glock constantly until I finally get one. But with the glock I'm taking a leap of faith since I've never fired a round out of one before. The curiosity is killing me and I hear almost nothing but great things about glocks. Guess it's time to start my fundraising for the g26 :yes: I know one thing for sure ... If it turns out the g26 isn't for me, I know it won't be hard to sell . For now I'm just gonna enjoy the p238 (when I finally get to pick it up next Friday after the so called"3 day waiting period" that is actually 7 days with the weekend and a Monday holiday :thumbdown:

Btw, can anyone tell me why a 100 count box of 9mm is $20 and the same box of .380 is $34??? What the hell!?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Millions more 9mm are bought and fired than the 380, simple numbers bring the cost down. If ever we get the opportunity you may fire my Gen 4 G26 anytime! Great gun, my first Glock, so was not a G fan before.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd have to say no mistake made. I LOVE my p238. I have been through 2 taurus's, 1 keltec pf9, 1 diamondback db380, and now the Sig. I think I'm done...for now. Great gun, feels great, shoots great and accurate, conceals great. No mistake at all.

The Glock fanboys will tell you different.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't want to get into price but I've never paid more than $425 FTF for either of my P238s. I figured they would start coming down in price but so far they haven't and the gun they were copied from, Colt Mustang, have now gone back into production and are several hundred more than the Sig. I've put a good 7-800 rounds though mine this past year and is quite comfortable to carry and shoot. Its gotten so easy to keep the rounds inside a six inch circle at 5 yards. You really don't need to practice a belly gun at much more distance. I bought a S&W CS9 and CS40 this past year thinking I would change up and carry them also. Well so far I haven't found a comfortable way to carry them like the P238.


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

TheCaptKen said:


> I didn't want to get into price but I've never paid more than $425 FTF for either of my P238s. I figured they would start coming down in price but so far they haven't and the gun they were copied from, Colt Mustang, have now gone back into production and are several hundred more than the Sig. I've put a good 7-800 rounds though mine this past year and is quite comfortable to carry and shoot. Its gotten so easy to keep the rounds inside a six inch circle at 5 yards. You really don't need to practice a belly gun at much more distance. I bought a S&W CS9 and CS40 this past year thinking I would change up and carry them also. Well so far I haven't found a comfortable way to carry them like the P238.


You got a deal! I've been looking and looking and academy was the cheapest place I could find @ $449 for the nitron with night sights. Went I went to buy it, the price was $479, but I noticed the front sight was different from any I'd ever seen on the p238. It's like a green fiber optic/night sight. It's very cool looking and I love the contrast between the front and rear sights. I'm guessing that's where the extra $30 came from. Has anyone else ever seen these? I held the gun under my shirt and the sights look awesome in the dark.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

yea, my new navy seal mk25 sig came in yesterday, made for saltwater emersion, navy version of 226, has a gold anchor on side, came with 3 15 rd mags 9mm luv those sigs 226, mk226, 556 pistol


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

thedudeabides said:


> You got a deal! I've been looking and looking and academy was the cheapest place I could find @ $449 for the nitron with night sights. Went I went to buy it, the price was $479, but I noticed the front sight was different from any I'd ever seen on the p238. It's like a green fiber optic/night sight. It's very cool looking and I love the contrast between the front and rear sights. I'm guessing that's where the extra $30 came from. Has anyone else ever seen these? I held the gun under my shirt and the sights look awesome in the dark.


The P238 sold at Academy is a special package done just for them. They have the traditional Sig-light rear sight, but the fiber optic trijicon front sight. Also, an extra extended capacity magazine and a holster came with mine. The $479 must be a price increase, mine was marked $449 when I bought it last year.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

TheCaptKen said:


> The Glock isn't as easy to carry as the P238. I have two sig P238's his and her's. I carry it in my pocket in a pocket holster and you can't tell its there. Plus the Sig is all metal and not composite. It also totes good in an ankle holster when pocket carry isn't an option.


P225 is even better to carry for personal use.. have one and love it.. If you find one get it


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've had the G26 and now have the Sig P-238.
The Sig is much easier to conceal in light clothing...The Glock is still chunky like....a Glock. Much better trigger on the Sig IMO (but I like 1911s)


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

No comparison for pocket carry but the 26 feeds from any Glock 9mm mag so it can serve roles from sidearm, ankle carry to assault pistol.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Some of the Sig 238 have a safety recall...just an FYI
http://www.sigsauer.com/customerservice/p238upgrade.aspx


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

The recall was 3 years ago. Any built after July 2009 are good.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

thedudeabides said:


> But with the glock I'm taking a leap of faith since I've never fired a round out of one before.


Did you sell the 17 without even firing it?? :001_huh:


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Did you sell the 17 without even firing it?? :001_huh:


No way. The 17 isn't going anywhere. That's my HD gun. For carry I still have the p238 and a g26 (traded for one shortly after starting this thread). So far I mainly carry the 238 because it's much easier to carry ( for me). The g26 is incredible, just a bit tougher to hide well in a t-shirt and shorts. I need to try some other holsters. Otherwise it'll be my cold weather carry gun. I love both guns.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have to find a P238 to try out as much as you guys have talked about it in a couple of threads. I love my G 26 but it is hard to conceal.


----------

